# Multitool im Handgepäck Fugzeug



## mr.sebi (14. April 2021)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit der mitnahme von multitools im flugzeug (handgepäck)?
TAP Airline nach portugal.
"klingenlänge" unter 6cm.
möchte da keine böse überraschung erleben.
danke euch


----------



## nikech (14. April 2021)

Schmeiss es in den Koffer. Dann brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Am besten die Pumpe auch gleich. Ansonsten musst du fast sicher den Rucksack aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Abraxas (14. April 2021)

Warum willst Du dafür das Risiko eingehen, das Tool "entsorgen" zu müssen oder auch nur sich darüber auseinanderzusetzen ? Du wirst es doch erst am Zielort brauchen, da hast Du auch Deinen Koffer/aufgegebenes Gepäck wieder - und wenn das nicht ankommt, dürfte das Tool das kleinste Problem sein .


----------



## mr.sebi (14. April 2021)

A-Abraxas schrieb:


> Warum willst Du dafür das Risiko eingehen, das Tool "entsorgen" zu müssen oder auch nur sich darüber auseinanderzusetzen ? Du wirst es doch erst am Zielort brauchen, da hast Du auch Deinen Koffer/aufgegebenes Gepäck wieder - und wenn das nicht ankommt, dürfte das Tool das kleinste Problem sein .


ich hab nur handgepäck, sonst hätte ich natürlich nicht ins forum geschrieben


----------



## nightwolf (14. April 2021)

Ja leider, Flugzeug ... so wird das nix. Daheimlassen oder einchecken.


----------



## A-Abraxas (14. April 2021)

Also Gepäck (inkl. Tool) aufgeben oder am Ziel ein neues Tool kaufen (und das vor dem Rückflug an einen einheimischen Radler verschenken) - da ist doch nur die Frage, was günstiger/sinnvoller ist.


----------



## pera (14. April 2021)

Hängt wahrscheinlich auch von der Laune des Kontrolleurs ab. Mir haben sie schon Inbusschlüssel (ohne Klinge, nichts Scharfkantiges...) abgenommen.


----------



## baraber (18. April 2021)

Fliegst du ohne Bike ??


----------



## klaus79856 (18. April 2021)

Einfach als kleines Paket vorab ans Hotel in Portugal schicken.


----------



## WWWWW (10. Mai 2021)

Vor Ort ganz günstiges kaufen, glaub nicht das es durchgeht, wegen Werkzeug, Verletzungsgefahr. Aber man weiß nie, ich habe auch schon einmal ein 30m langes Kletterseil als Handgepäck mitgenommen ohne Probleme, man hat mich zwar gefragt was ich damit will aber ich zeigte nur auf meine Kletterschuhe und Ausrüstung im Koffer, dann war das alles kein Problem  Wenn als Brief versenden, Paket EU kostet mehr als ein Billigtool vor Ort.

Falls du durchbekommen hast, würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Svartaperlan (10. Mai 2021)

Ick bin schon mal mit Minitool geflogen. Hatte es im Rucksack vergessen und bei der Kontrolle mit Erschrecken festgestellt. Der Kontrolleur meinte, nach meiner an mich selbst gerichteten verbalen Entgleisung, kein Problem. Auch beim Rückflug ging es ohne Probleme durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ysohi (11. Mai 2021)

Hi,

Hat schon mal jemand Ersatzteile - Klickpedale, Kettenblatt - im Handgepäck mitgenommen?
Ich finde dazu nicht wirklich was... Ein Kettenblatt könnte eine Waffe sein...tut weh, aber Klinge an sich ist keine vorhanden. Und weil ich es ja schon besitze, will ich es mir nicht nochmal kaufen ;-)

(meine Freunding kommt mich besuchen und ist nur mit Handgepaeck unterwegs und könnte mir die Ersatzteile mitnehmen)

LG,
Yoshi


----------



## isartrails (12. Mai 2021)

Du wirst hier keine verlässliche Antwort finden. Könntest genau so gut Siri fragen. Was am Flughafen beim Röntgen passiert, sagt dir erst das Personal dort.
Die Strenge, mit der Gegenstände abgelehnt oder durchgewunken werden, hängt stark vom Ort ab.


----------



## Falco (16. Mai 2021)

Die Antwort ist: Nein, darfst du nicht.

Entweder du hoffst auf eine Ausnahme oder du transportierst das Multitool anders zum Zielort. Entweder am Bike oder falls du ohne Rad fliegst, dann per Postweg.

Kannst auch auf die Mithilfe der anderen Reisenden hoffen und bei der Gepäckaufnahme fragen, ob jemand den gleichen Flug wie du nimmst, um das Teil in einem Koffer zu bekommen.

Hatte meins auch im Rucksack vergessen, aber bei der Kontrolle konnte ich noch rechtzeitig ans Rad (war noch nicht verladen) und hab es einfach an den Rahmen geklebt.


----------



## Res (23. Mai 2021)

Bin mind. 3 x (jeweils hin & zurück) mit Mulittool, Pumpe, Reifenheber etc. im Handgepäck geflogen. Gab bisher nie Probleme.


----------



## isartrails (23. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du wirst hier keine verlässliche Antwort finden.


Ich zitier mich mal selbst. Weiß auch nicht, welchen Sinn solche Fragen öffentlich haben, da doch jeder nur von seinen persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten kann.

Was am Flughafen passiert, entscheidet allein das Sicherheitspersonal dort. Und selbst das kann von Stimmungsschwankungen abhängig sein. Mein Eindruck: in München wird meist sehr streng das Handgepäck durchforstet, vor dem Rückflug aus dem Ausland interessiert's meist keine Sau...
Und was ich auch noch gelernt habe: Fluggesellschaften formulieren zwar sehr viel in ihren Beförderungsbedingungen, was aber am Ende davon vor Ort am Flughafen Anwendung findet, entscheidet wiederum allein das Sicherheitspersonal und nicht die Fluggesellschaft. Papier ist geduldig. Ob es das Sicherheitspersonal auch ist, wird man rausfinden müssen. Eine allgemeingültige Antwort darauf gibt es nicht.


----------



## Bustadahol (16. Juni 2021)

Ist mir selbst schon in Lissabon passiert, dass ich mein Topeak mini 20 pro im Rucksack hatte. Ich hab gar nicht verstanden, was die Dame am Scanner wollte aber nachdem ich das Multitool rausgeholt und gezeigt hatte durfte ich es ins Flugzeug mitnehmen.

Beim nächsten Mal packe ich es trotzdem nicht ins Handgepäck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (16. Juni 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du wirst hier keine verlässliche Antwort finden. Könntest genau so gut Siri fragen. Was am Flughafen beim Röntgen passiert, sagt dir erst das Personal dort.
> Die Strenge, mit der Gegenstände abgelehnt oder durchgewunken werden, hängt stark vom Ort ab.



Hey, das ist aber doch schon Mal eine verlässliche Aussage - in meinen Augen.
Kann gut gehen, kann schief gehen.
Schönen Urlaub an den TE


----------



## Herr Latz (18. Juni 2021)

Wir sind öfter nach Kalymons zum klettern geflogen. Die Kletterer packen ihr ganzes Metal (Karabiner Sicherungsgeräte ...) alle ins Handgepäck um "gewichtsoptimiert" unterwegs zu sein. Das gibt keine Probleme. Ich hab mich darüber mal mit einer Kontrolleurin unterhalten. Die hat gemeint daß sie üblichen Kletterutensilien eh schon am Scanner erkennen. Aber ab und an gibts was neues. Dann sehen sie es sich an und winken es die nächsten male durch. Bei einem Flug aus den USA würde ich das aber nicht versuchen. Und auch sonst kann man immer mal an jemanden mit schlechter Laune geraten.
Ich muß auch gerade an den amerikanischen Skifahrer in den Dolomiten denken, der am ersten Skitag morgens am Lift in seine Hosentasche greift und meint: "I just found a bag of weed in my pocket". der ist am Vortag aus den USA gelandet.
Man kann halt immer Pech haben. Oder Glück.


----------



## Ysohi (7. Juli 2021)

Weil ichs jetzt endlich ausprobieren konnte - Klickpedale und Schuhe dazu sind kein Problem im Handgepäck ;-)
Beim Security Check haben nur die Augen des Arbeiters am Röntgen aufgeleuchtet, ein kurzer verwirrter Blick zu mir und dann wurde es durchgewunken


----------

